# Extinct/Defunct/Rare Guitars?



## MoonJelly (Apr 19, 2016)

After seeing the Hotties from History thread, I thought it'd be fun to see what the forum could dig up as an example of really awesome guitars/gear that isn't around anymore. 

To start the thread, I was thinking of Modulus. Sadly this company has a rocky history, but they once made the Genesis II.







Anyone else have an example of an uber-rare, nearly extinct guitar they admire?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 19, 2016)

This is my old USA Washburn MG-94. I've only seen 2 or 3 of these in this textured finish, and those were all on Google while I was researching it before I picked it up. All the other info on the model including the Washburn catalog only listed "normal" finishes like solid colors and bursts  
















It was a pretty sick guitar, especially for how cheap I picked it up at a pawn shop. Duncan pickups, German Floyd, good fretwork, and the last owner had scalloped the frets, which was a fun feature to experiment with  I eventually traded it away, but I think I'd definitely pick up another for the right price. I haven't heard or read anything else about this model since then, so it's a killer "sleeper" model IMO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 19, 2016)

Kubiki Ex Factor.










ESP Maverick (or my favorite variant, the ESP 901ST), RZK-I, and Ninja














Ibanez Voyager RBM





And another sig model from Reb Beach, the Ibanez WRB.





Gibson Victory





PRS EG3


----------



## CrazyDean (Apr 19, 2016)

The Gibson Q series. I had one a while back in rough condition. Mahogany body, ebony fretboard, and Kahler trem. You could get in in several pup combinations, too. Great playing guitar, really. Feels about like an SG with a meatier body. Oh, and the three mini switches are individuall pickup switches.


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 19, 2016)

^your name reminded me of this one





The Dean Mach 5. They later came out with the Mach 7, and totally ruined the design.


And then that reminded me of the Breadwinner...










This guitar debuted in 1975. Remind you of a dot something asterisk?


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 19, 2016)

^ Ha I remember that one! 
For me the ultimate extinct, rare guitar is the Charvel Holdsworth. I had a red one back in '80 and traded it to someone for god knows what.  Now they are all accounted for and super expensive!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 19, 2016)

^^ 
Glad to see R and D marketing on guitars in the 80's was filled with just as much bs about 'custom string pitch' and with 'a specially produced hole to produce an incredibly dry clear sound' as we get today.

Anyway here's my contribution:











This one might be a technicality as they made a reissue run, and now offer the customs with the same finish, but aged silver bursts from the original run 






And for the super strat fans:


----------



## brett8388 (Apr 19, 2016)

1987 Ibanez Jem LNG


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 19, 2016)

Just for the whole set. 

This one here caused some flack for 7_dying_trees on jemsite where he and his friend brought one closer to extinction (no flames dudes, it was either his or his mates guitar. YMMV on this kind of thing, I personally dig it)


----------



## TheStig1214 (Apr 19, 2016)

Guild SD300 (even though Balaguer makes the similar "Enigma" now)






Yamaha SBGs of any kind.






Guild X-79


----------



## bostjan (Apr 19, 2016)

Pole position guitars:








Lace Helix twisted-neck guitar:






Hamer Phantom w/ triple coile pickup:






What about the Ron Hoag K-max? Or the Kramer removable fretboard guitar? I can't even find photos of those.

I also used to work at a shop that had a Shadow guitar that had the wireless system entirely internalized, as in, no output jack. The guitar was all black and the wireless system was interlaced with the pickup itself. I've never ever seen anything remotely like it since, and I cannot find photos nor anecdotes of its existence. Quite possibly, it was the only one ever made and has since been destroyed.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 19, 2016)

I was at Roadburn festival at the weekend and one of the guys from Herder (awesome Sludge band) was playing a Guild SD300.

Yamaha SG's especially the 2000's are amazing guitars.


----------



## ThePIGI King (Apr 19, 2016)

Do you think that WRB would be weighted really well? Or would it be like an explorer? I think it looks super cool and I'd never seen it before.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 19, 2016)

Daf57 said:


> ^ Ha I remember that one!
> For me the ultimate extinct, rare guitar is the Charvel Holdsworth. I had a red one back in '80 and traded it to someone for god knows what.  Now they are all accounted for and super expensive!



One of those photos has an Ibanez headstock, and the other has a Charvel headstock... Also, the inlays are all slightly different, and the bridges are way different, one has a toggle switch and the others do not... You sure you aren't talking mainly about the Ibanez AH-10?


----------



## narad (Apr 19, 2016)

brett8388 said:


> 1987 Ibanez Jem LNG



Brett, this thread could be devoted entirely to you


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 19, 2016)

Already posted but here's a couple pics of my 1982 X-79... all original and in very good condition. Not many of these were made in white with SSS config.


----------



## Mathemagician (Apr 19, 2016)

Honestly, with a refinish/some carving of the lower back & headstock tip, it wood look like some sort of Skerveesen prototype. These things are pretty cool IMO.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 19, 2016)

Washburn WM526






Washburn Instigator






Steinberger GM4






Jackson KE1 (Marty Friedman)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm a total sucker for guitars with loads of frets so I've always loved the incredibly rare Ibanez AFD45.






And the Washburn EC29:






And the... perhaps... slight overkill that is the EC36:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 19, 2016)

While we're on the lots-of-frets thing - PRS Sorcerer's Apprentice anyone?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 19, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> Anyway here's my contribution:


----------



## Spicypickles (Apr 19, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>





 man I miss my RZK


----------



## DXL (Apr 19, 2016)

I always thought the BC Rich Ignitor was interesting


----------



## skeels (Apr 19, 2016)

Washburn A20- this one's a lefty.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 19, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> Anyone else have an example of an uber-rare, nearly extinct guitar they admire?



Not sure if I can include U.S. custom shop models but...

1999 B.C. Rich, U.S. custom shop, Kerry King Wartribe Warlocks with factory installed Floyd Rose tremolos. These guitars are normally built with Kahlers, as what Kerry King uses on his models. I have seen other U.S. Wartribes with factory non-EMG pickups and a very, very rare U.S. Wartribe built with a fixed bridge and only the bridge pickup. Possibly, the rarest Wartribe I have ever seen built by B.C. Rich custom shop. 

Wartribe Warlock with factory installed Floyd Rose. Most come with Kahlers.


----------



## vilk (Apr 19, 2016)

Came here to post a washy culprit, did not expect to be ninja'd!


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Apr 19, 2016)

Somebody is gonna have to find an image for me cuz I'm on mobile, but I love the Peavy rotor. I got one for dirt cheap in the recent past.


----------



## RobbYoung (Apr 19, 2016)

Which Rotor? I recently picked up an EXP style one for about £80, really really solid guitar.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 19, 2016)

bostjan said:


> One of those photos has an Ibanez headstock, and the other has a Charvel headstock... Also, the inlays are all slightly different, and the bridges are way different, one has a toggle switch and the others do not... You sure you aren't talking mainly about the Ibanez AH-10?


I noticed that. It must be a completely different guitar.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Apr 19, 2016)

That rotor is near identical to mine, only mine is red. I snagged mine from GC used for right about $150.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 19, 2016)

Alex Kenivel said:


> I noticed that. It must be a completely different guitar.



Allan had two sigs in the '80s. A Charvel sig in the early '80s (also famously used by Jake E. Lee) and a short-lived Ibanez sig in the mid '80s. So yeah, he linked to both the AH10 and the Charvel Allan Holdsworth sig.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 19, 2016)

vilk said:


> Came here to post a washy culprit, did not expect to be ninja'd!



I knew I was badass, but not ninja badass 

The guitar shop I bought my first amp in, in a tiny town in NZ had one and I always thought it looked weird but cool, but that a floyd was beyond me. The teenager in me still likes some of Dimes guitars, but the floyd and I guess the image/mythos that comes with his guitars isn't for me anymore.


----------



## vilk (Apr 19, 2016)

I actually just got one for trading an epi lpc. It's got all the guts taken out, but the dude gave me a hundo with it to have her fixed up. And that benjamin is very much still in the bag of guts to put in it. I'm so lazy. 

Anyhoo, I love the balance and neck profile. I usually go for SGs, so when I saw this thing has a button behind the neck joint and goes at a 45 degree angle from the hips, I was very excited. I WAS just as turned off by the floyd as you are.... until I ordered a d-tuna which I expect to love since I'm constantly changing between dropped and standard.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 19, 2016)

I can contribute a bunch to this thread 
Jackson Demon and BC Rich Ignitor



Ibanez 540 pII



Ibanez ICj100WZ J Yuenger sig.



Jackson XTRR


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 19, 2016)

Aww I always wanted one of those white zombie guitars.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 20, 2016)

Love the Reb Beach Voyagers


----------



## Amenthea (Apr 20, 2016)

BucketheadRules said:


> I'm a total sucker for guitars with loads of frets so I've always loved the incredibly rare Ibanez AFD45, And the Washburn EC29 And the... perhaps... slight overkill that is the EC36



I was very disappointed to not see any Hamer Californians here! I've got 2 of them (a standard and Elite) and they are quite rare here in the UK. The standard looks like it's really been through the wars, but it is the most slinky, smooth and fast guitars I own (which includes ESPs and Jacksons).


----------



## bostjan (Apr 20, 2016)

Great thread and some really nifty guitars, but most of these are not what I would consider rare.

If we're posting defunct guitars that we admire, regardless of rarity, I always thought an economy seven string based off of the Parker P-38 would be really cool:






Back on the very rare kick, I don't know if more than one of these exist:

Emerald Steve Vai Signature Ultra


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 20, 2016)

Blues Saraceno's Samick guitars were lovely too


----------



## thraxil (Apr 20, 2016)

I guess all Parker's could sort of be included here now, and there are many Parker fans who swear by the original models' control layout and exposed trem adjustment wheel, but the Stealth is rarer than most. It was only made very briefly in '99/00 supposedly with fewer than 100 ever made:






Basswood neck, basswood body, unique finish, hardtail, jumbo frets, and a sperzel D-thing.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 20, 2016)

^ Very Cool!

How about the completely obsolete Midifly?







Not a guitar synth, but a fully functional electric guitar that doubles as a MIDI controller:






It came with software, too, IIRC.

A little too ahead of its time. But, at a time when the guitar synth option was hexaphonix magnetic pickups from various brands, primarily Roland, this one, using piezo pickups was distinctive and low profile. Nowadays, the piezo option is the most common.


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 20, 2016)

Amenthea said:


> I was very disappointed to not see any Hamer Californians here! I've got 2 of them (a standard and Elite) and they are quite rare here in the UK. The standard looks like it's really been through the wars, but it is the most slinky, smooth and fast guitars I own (which includes ESPs and Jacksons).








aaaand a RAND, while we're at it.


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2016)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Somebody is gonna have to find an image for me cuz I'm on mobile, but I love the Peavy rotor. I got one for dirt cheap in the recent past.



Did somebody say ...Roter?


----------



## haffner1 (Apr 20, 2016)

I long for one of these!- Jackson Stars RR-J2E. Pretty hard to find, and I kick myself for missing a deal on one a few years back, but I had just bought my Model 6 and I couldn't swing it. They go for a lot more now. The only good quality 24 fret Rhoads, made in the old Jackson factory. This isn't the best example, but it's the only one I could find.


----------



## Necris (Apr 20, 2016)

MFB said:


> Did somebody say ...Roter?
> 
> *pics*



You're giving me flashbacks to when I essentially pissed money down the drain by ordering from them a few years ago.


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 20, 2016)

These things are goddamm gorgeous and I barely see them. But when I see them they're always below &#8364;1000 sp they're pretty good on the money too.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Apr 20, 2016)

The Ibanez Darkstone body shape in general, but especially the DN520K with the 'Dark Night Violet' finish


----------



## Floppystrings (Apr 20, 2016)

Eclipses used to look a lot better, in the US these are extinct:






And here we go again, ESP:











ESP Horizon made from ash, with no top:


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2016)

Necris said:


> You're giving me flashbacks to when I essentially pissed money down the drain by ordering from them a few years ago.



Ya know from all the time spent in the chat during that period, I don't remember you placing an order with them at all


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 23, 2016)

Ouch...

If I had my student loans paid off I'd gladly buy one of these.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Apr 23, 2016)

surprised no one's posted this yet!




Rickenbacker 480


----------



## shadowlife (Apr 23, 2016)

Washburn Ace Frehley model


----------



## littlebadboy (Apr 24, 2016)

Did you guys know that Casio used to have a guitar line too?

Casio PG-310





Casio DG-20





They were all meant for MIDI.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2016)

^I actually remember the Casio because the guitarist of Boris used one in a music video.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 24, 2016)

Clouds


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 24, 2016)

Surfboards!


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 24, 2016)

MythicSquirrel said:


> surprised no one's posted this yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rickenbackers in general might be considered rare. If you've ever played one, they have a peculiar feel...round neck with practically nonexistent frets. It's like fingerpicking on a lap steel, a novel experience for me since all my guitars have had jumbo frets on them!


----------



## littlebadboy (Apr 25, 2016)

How about... the cardboard strat?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Oo2H-W7d6A


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 26, 2016)

mikernaut said:


> I can contribute a bunch to this thread
> Jackson Demon and BC Rich Ignitor
> 
> 
> ...



I love you.
You win the thread.

My personal contribution...
A budget RBM 10 BK





And a lovely lovely lovely Yamaha RGX Custom





And 2 guitars that I find very very nice
Peavey V-Type EXP





Caparison Venus


----------



## MajorTom (Apr 26, 2016)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Clouds




You can still buy these and clones of Prince's symbol guitar, there is an appointment only guitar shop and builder in Las Vegas that specializes in them, and his prices for them have gone up a lot recently for the two Prince guitar models.

Ed Roman Guitars is the name of the shop and builder I'm thinking of, it's an extremely impressive guitar shop, probably the most impressive one I have ever been in, in fact it's size and the sheer number of guitars that they have for sale is quite a bit intimidating, however the whole having to make an appointment and the impression that they strongly give of, both online and while your in they're store of 'buy or bugger off and stop wasting our time', is extremely off putting.

Here is their website:

http://www.edroman.com/

And here is their advert for the Prince guitars that they have for sale:

http://www.celebrityrockstarguitars.com/rock/prince.htm


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 26, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> Ed Roman Guitars is the name of the shop and builder I'm thinking of


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Apr 26, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> You can still buy these and clones of Prince's symbol guitar, there is an appointment only guitar shop and builder in Las Vegas that specializes in them, and his prices for them have gone up a lot recently for the two Prince guitar models.
> 
> Ed Roman Guitars is the name of the shop and builder I'm thinking of, it's an extremely impressive guitar shop, probably the most impressive one I have ever been in, in fact it's size and the sheer number of guitars that they have for sale is quite a bit intimidating, however the whole having to make an appointment and the impression that they strongly give of, both online and while your in they're store of 'buy or bugger off and stop wasting our time', is extremely off putting.
> 
> ...



Ed Roman is dead, and he was an asshole when he was alive.

There's a member on Jemsite under the nick Ankhnaten who used to post as "Pharaoh" over on the Megadeth forums. 

He once recounted a tale to us over there of how he had to fly out to Ed Roman's shop with his Jackson Custom Shop Doubleneck Flying V, in order to prove to Ed that he owned the guitar Ed was claiming to be selling on his website (serial number and all), and force him to remove the fake from the site.

This is one of hundreds of similar stories. The man was a counterfeit merchant and rumourmonger who'd say and do anything to make a quick buck, including making copies of one-off custom guitars and trying to pass them off as originals. 

Among other rumours, he apparently lost his PRS dealership because he'd been putting bird inlays on guitars that never came with them and sold them as original features.

His website was FULL of stolen photos, he ripped people off regularly, and nobody was sad when he died.

Or, for that matter, when his business folded: http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f13/ed-roman-gone-64067.html


----------



## MajorTom (Apr 26, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> Ed Roman is dead, and he was an asshole when he was alive.
> 
> There's a member on Jemsite under the nick Ankhnaten who used to post as "Pharaoh" over on the Megadeth forums.
> 
> ...



In all fairness I did mention that they where clones, and I also mention this in another thread on Prince:



MajorTom said:


> I'll admit for years now I have wanted to buy a symbol guitar like Prince played and in sparkle purple too, I've never been able to find an original one that was in my budget - all the originals are signed and numbered by Prince himself, now I don't want one, even if I could find one within my budget tomorrow, I wouldn't buy it.
> 
> The profiteers have basically ruined it for me, I have nothing against people profiting from selling guitars, I do it myself with what I charge for guitar lessons and the money I make from gigging, but I have serious issues with people trying to make a quick buck out of somebodies death, especially when it was somebody who dedicated their lives to bringing joy, happiness and escapism to others.
> 
> Yamaha have the right idea with what they plan to do with the purple piano they had just finished building for him, put it on public display in a museum for free.



I think I made it quite clear that though Ed Romans shop was very impressive due to the sheer size of it, and the number of guitars that where there, that it was not a pleasant experience shopping there with their 'buy it or bugger off attitude', to be honest I don't know who the sales person was who served me was, I couldn't pick Ed Roman out of of line up, I've only visited the shop that bare his name once.

As to his shop being closed, I visited one of their premises - I believe the company that I linked to has two warehouses, back in either 2009 or 2010 and it was up and running then, like I mentioned I have no idea who served me, I didn't even know if Ed Roman still owned the business was alive at the time or had sold the company to another person/company or entity bought it from him to keep the 'brand name' going, I don't even know if he was still alive when I was in Vegas, after all Ed Roman did have a lot to do with Dean guitars.

And as you can see from the links that I posted they are current, and not out of date, there is even phone numbers on the link to Ed Romans guitars.

Guitar World ran an article in 2013 about his death that quite clearly states that Ed Roman Guitars was still open in 2013 and that they are keeping the shop open:

http://www.guitarworld.com/guitar-maker-ed-roman-dead-built-guitars-ace-frehley-ted-nugent


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## GuitarBizarre (Apr 26, 2016)

The business was sold in 2007 or so, then the company that bought it closed it down. Ed opened another guitar shop shortly after parting ways with that company, then he died in 2011. His wife ran his business from then on.

The man has a sour reputation for a reason - His copies are down to the brand name and serial number.

Now I don't give a .... if someone copies a Les Paul or a Strat body shape and puts their name on it - neither of them are defensible trademarks based on body shape (As court cases have come and gone to prove so), etc.

But when you sell someone a product with someone else's name on it, you're potentially damaging their name, not yours, and that's a line beyond which you're just flat out doing something not only illegal, but unethical.

Couple that with NUMEROUS cases of people having to chase him down for either their money, their guitars, or to get him to remove their photos from his website, and you start to build a picture of an asshole. Then you see the lies he peddles on his website about everything from 22 fret necks to PRS to Stainless Steel frets, and it just goes on and on and on.

His name is in such disrepute that he's essentially a swearword. Jemsite blocked linking to any of his web pages over a decade ago because discussing him just turned into a "Who got ripped off by Ed" horror show.

It would take a book to go through every ....headed thing the man ever did.

Oh, and one of several legal proceedings against him - http://forums.ernieball.com/ernie-b...py-petrucci-john-petrucci-6-infringement.html


----------



## bostjan (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## shadowlife (Apr 26, 2016)

Wow, this thread took a turn for the bizarre!


----------



## Gio18 (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh man any guitar from dave mustaines jackson days!! or maybe when yngwie was with schecter for a short time!


----------



## Jarmake (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 27, 2016)

I was a little hesitant about posting this guitar because I first thought the OP only meant guitars that were in production and not one of a kind and/or customer/famous musician specced guitars. But anyways...

B.C. Rich U.S. custom shop long horned Warlocks. This Warlock was specced by ex-Deicide guitarist, Brian Hoffman. As it's name implies, the front two horns are longer than those on standard Warlocks. Other trivia: Body is bigger and thicker than standard Warlocks. This is the first U.S. custom shop Warlock to have the Widow headstock.

Front horns longer than those on normal/standard Warlocks.






Originally, I thought this was the only long horned Warlock in existence but I have seen 2 others. The guys in Deicide had 2, the green one above and a black one. A third one I've seen was built for a music store. So in total, I have only seen 3 long horned Warlocks built by the B.C. Rich U.S. custom shop.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Apr 27, 2016)

I'd rock a warlock if it played nice and sounded good (And had straight string pull at the headstock, etc.)

It's just a shame that they're such a "joke" guitar with that "none more metal, none more clueless" vibe they're associated with. 

If Kerry King had never picked up a warlock I think they'd be genuinely as popular with non-metalheads as they are with metalheads now. His image really did a number on a pretty comfortable, ergonomic shape with a lot of versatility.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 27, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> I'd rock a warlock if it played nice and sounded good (And had straight string pull at the headstock, etc.)
> 
> It's just a shame that they're such a "joke" guitar with that "none more metal, none more clueless" vibe they're associated with.
> 
> If Kerry King had never picked up a warlock I think they'd be genuinely as popular with non-metalheads as they are with metalheads now. His image really did a number on a pretty comfortable, ergonomic shape with a lot of versatility.



Huh? Are you saying that Slayer is the reason the Warlock is associated with metal music?


----------



## crg123 (Apr 27, 2016)

My 88' SR Devil is a pretty odd duck. 






Still find it funny Hohner made metal guitars. Mine's obviously customed. I had to gut it because I literally found it sticking out of a pile in front of a house labeled "FREE." People were moving out. 

The thing was covered in stickers and all the hardware was rusted. Pickups were useless, but I revived the old lady.

The Hohner Arbor is even more bizzare:


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 27, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> I was a little hesitant about posting this guitar because I first thought the OP only meant guitars that were in production and not one of a kind and/or customer/famous musician specced guitars. But anyways...



I basically look on BC Rich "USA" as defunct, so


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Apr 27, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Huh? Are you saying that Slayer is the reason the Warlock is associated with metal music?



No, but I think Kerry King is probably one of the biggest reasons they're thought of as almost this "parody" metal guitar. 

Like I said, I like the shape. I just think a different headstock and a few of the "none more metal" endorsees never being brought into the picture would have helped it appeal to a broader audience.

Hell, the horns aren't too far removed from that Jerry Garcia Alembic - build it right and spec the visuals tastefully and you could get a lot of cross-subculture appeal without falling prey to the designs current pigeonhole.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 27, 2016)

I've not owned any guitars that I'd call "rare". Maybe just "uncommon".

I know this model was recently reissued, but I used to have the original Washburn USA P3 model. The P series was only available in 1997 and 1998. They were then renamed the CT series in '99 and eventually discontinued. It had an African sapele body and a Seymour Duncan Custom/59 set. It was an awesome guitar, really well built.


----------



## Gio18 (Apr 28, 2016)

that warrior


----------



## Vrollin (Apr 28, 2016)

Would be nice to see Ibanez bring this range back, would consider buying new again...


----------



## Jaek-Chi (Apr 28, 2016)

Surprised no one has mentioned Bernie Rico Jr's. There's a few incredible looking guitars for sale online at the moment.


----------



## MrWulf (Apr 28, 2016)

Jaek-Chi said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned Bernie Rico Jr's. There's a few incredible looking guitars for sale online at the moment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 28, 2016)

Jaek-Chi said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned Bernie Rico Jr's. There's a few incredible looking guitars for sale online at the moment.



Yes, they are beautiful*.










*And probably belong to people here.


----------



## Randy (Apr 28, 2016)

Forgive the varied image sizes and some controversial design shapes...

Yamaha RGX A2





Steinberger GS





Valley Arts Brent Mason





Ibanez Proline 1660





Ibanez Axstar





Ibanez IMG2010





Roland G-707


----------



## Humbuck (Apr 28, 2016)

Gibson L-5S


----------



## littlebadboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Randy said:


> Forgive the varied image sizes and some controversial design shapes...
> 
> Yamaha RGX A2



I saw one used at Guitar Center. It was nice to play on and was incredibly light! I was tempted to get it but it was rewired and the light on the knobs were busted already.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 29, 2016)

Damn, I love me some Orgy models.
Yamaha AD6




Jackson Disruptor




Jackson Roswell Star


----------



## vilk (Apr 29, 2016)

One of those Roland G series has been on Chicago CL for ages


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 29, 2016)

I've always wanted one of those RGXs


----------



## bostjan (Apr 29, 2016)

Randy said:


> Forgive the varied image sizes and some controversial design shapes...



I thought that was par for this thread. 



Randy said:


> Valley Arts Brent Mason



I'm not much for traditional designs these days, but man, I miss Valley Arts guitars. Their necks were just so comfortable to play.



Randy said:


> Ibanez Axstar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried these out long ago, and I actually didn't care for them. Now that I'm a little more eclectic in my tastes, I wonder if they'd have any mojo I missed before.


----------



## Randy (Apr 29, 2016)

bostjan said:


> I thought that was par for this thread.



Typically I resize and rehost all the images I post, but I was using my phone so I had to copy-paste all the URLs directly from wherever. On my screen, the pictures looked WAY missmatched but they look closer on PC.

Regarding the shapes, I love all the guitars I posted but I'll admit they're probably really ugly to most people  I didn't want someone to get the impression I was just trying to post weird crap; they just happen to be defunct and (some) rare guitars that I thought had some pretty cool/different features and there's not much similar to them out there.



bostjan said:


> I'm not much for traditional designs these days, but man, I miss Valley Arts guitars. Their necks were just so comfortable to play.



Agreed on Valley Arts. The main reason I like that guitar is because it's a REALLY close to authentic replica of Brent Mason's infamous telecaster. The fact that they went through the trouble of putting things like the mismatched hardware, red bobbin'd single and the car primer paintjob is pretty cool.



bostjan said:


> I tried these out long ago, and I actually didn't care for them. Now that I'm a little more eclectic in my tastes, I wonder if they'd have any mojo I missed before.



I think they're pretty bad-ass designs and would benefit from a semi-modern makeover. 

I actually posted a couple rough sketches of a few of those with simpler, more modern hardware/electronics and I thought they held up pretty well 











And as a bonus, the Artfield:


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 29, 2016)

Actually Im surprised no one posted this yet:


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 29, 2016)

Rare-ish guitars I own. Nothing too crazy:

Peavey Josh Rand prototype. Basically a Peavey HP Special USA with fixed bridge and Dimarzio X2N and PAF Joe pickups. The initial run was cancelled before it made it to the public.






Ibanez JPM Petrucci series. Amazing feeling neck and I love the Dimarzio Steve's Special pickup.






Washburn WM7. An HM series 7-string with the carbon fiber board, not ebonyn (basically a fixed bridge 7-string version of the WM526). Only 12 were made.






Washburn WI-556 Custom.






Flaxwood Rautia. Don't know why these aren't more popular. Amazing jazz/rock/country/pretty much everything guitars. Killer finishes, too. Sorry for the crappy pic.






Ibanez 1077XL. More popular around these parts though, I think... lol






"Elsa", my 6-month old daughter's future guitar. A Peavey HP Special USA Custom Shop.






Guitars I don't own, but want to buy asap!
Ibanez 540PII
Ibanez JCS21
Yamaha RGX TTD6
Yamaha Blues Saraceno
ESP LTD PH600 silver
Moridira Hurricane Limited Edition LTD.2


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 29, 2016)

^ rare-ish? I've never seen any of those in person, but I drooled over pics of every one of them online. Nice collection.


----------



## exo (Apr 29, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> Actually Im surprised no one posted this yet:



Got one.....

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/161785-happy-fathers-day-meeeeeee-ngd.html


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 29, 2016)

USMarine75 said:


> Rare-ish guitars I own. Nothing too crazy:
> 
> Peavey Josh Rand prototype. Basically a Peavey HP Special USA with fixed bridge and Dimarzio X2N and PAF Joe pickups. The initial run was cancelled before it made it to the public.



I'll still never understand what happened with this guitar. He never used Peavey onstage and was always an EMG fan. I know Peavey is pretty bad with endorsees, but the JR sig guitar was so short-lived it never saw into the production phase.


----------



## CrazyDean (Apr 30, 2016)

Fender HM Strat. It had a Kahler trem but it was knife-edge like a Floyd.


----------



## Gio18 (Apr 30, 2016)

Peavey Josh Rand prototype. Basically a Peavey HP Special USA with fixed bridge and Dimarzio X2N and PAF Joe pickups. The initial run was cancelled before it made it to the public.






I had a guitar world catalog a couple of years ago with that same model but didn't really care because that digital camo finish was fugly


----------



## USMarine75 (May 2, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll still never understand what happened with this guitar. He never used Peavey onstage and was always an EMG fan. I know Peavey is pretty bad with endorsees, but the JR sig guitar was so short-lived it never saw into the production phase.



Yeah, kind of weird. The only info I ever found was when Guitar World did a review. I called Peavey in Meridian, MS and discussed it with several guys in the Custom Shop right before they closed, and even they didn't know much about it. One looked up the SN and thought it was a prototype. Wish I could find out more.


----------



## MajorTom (May 2, 2016)

The Gibson U2, Gibson's attempt and it was a very bad attempt at the super strat, or fat strat guitar design.


----------



## MoonJelly (May 2, 2016)

^^^oh yeah! I remember those weren't awesome...





Funny thing about it was Epi made tons of strat copies (I _have _one) you can pick up for about $200 on eBay. They are a good midrange quality, definitely nicer than the current Squier strats, and nicer than the Mexican Fender IMHO. They sound right, fretwork is on point, and they have a decent quality fulcrum tremolo, rather than the vintage style.






Gotta love that Matsumoku headstock


----------



## haydn (May 2, 2016)

CrazyDean said:


> Fender HM Strat. It had a Kahler trem but it was knife-edge like a Floyd.



Was just going to post this. I am on the hunt for one. They pop up on my local craigslist semi-regularly but they are usually pretty beat up.


----------



## thraxil (May 2, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> Funny thing about it was Epi made tons of strat copies (I _have _one) you can pick up for about $200 on eBay. They are a good midrange quality, definitely nicer than the current Squier strats, and nicer than the Mexican Fender IMHO. They sound right, fretwork is on point, and they have a decent quality fulcrum tremolo, rather than the vintage style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My first electric in the mid 90's was one of those. It was... not that great. My friend's Squier (from around the same time) was *much* better.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 3, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


>





What's wrong with that? ^


Looks pretty sweet to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 3, 2016)

Yeah, I actually like it as well. 

If we wanna talk about God awful superstrat designs by Gibson...


----------



## littlebadboy (May 3, 2016)

I used to have Peavey TR7. I don't find them around anymore.


----------



## MoonJelly (May 3, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> What's wrong with that? ^
> 
> 
> Looks pretty sweet to me.



They were pretty cool once you replaced all the hardware and pickups.


----------



## MajorTom (May 3, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> They were pretty cool once you replaced all the hardware and pickups.



And you only find that out after you hunt down a mint condition one that hasn't been modded, one in as close to mint condition as possible, and bought it blind.

Boy do I feel stupid after doing that, and to make matters worse I actually bought one in a colour I really don't like - heritage cherry, because it was in the above stated condition, though the one I bought doesn't have any binding, like the one in the photo you posted, but everything else about it is the same.


----------



## TheBloodstained (May 3, 2016)

There are 2 discontinued super strats that I often find myself thinking about and GAS'ing for...

Schecter Hellraiser Sunset FR





Washburn CS-780





I almost bought the Washburn, but ended up buying a hardtail equipped guitar instead, because I was still a beginner back then and wasn't ready to handle a floydrose.


----------



## exo (May 4, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I actually like it as well.
> 
> If we wanna talk about God awful superstrat designs by Gibson...




Honestly, to my eyes that's not terribly dissimilar to an EBMM Majesty, but with a maple board and a reverse hockey stick......Same basic body shape (Majesty is more rounded at the edges, maybe curvier in the waist) and cutaway and upper fret access, neck joint doesn't look bad.... I'm down with it.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 4, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I actually like it as well.
> 
> If we wanna talk about God awful superstrat designs by Gibson...



I'd buy one... 

Reverse headstock, hockey stick, OFR (?), maple board, and that color. Sold.


----------



## GalacticDeath (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 4, 2016)

Ibanez 473S






Completely forgot these existed.


----------



## A-Branger (May 5, 2016)

GalacticDeath said:


>



LOL thats been my main and only bass since 2001






 still going strong but waaaaaaaay over due for a new one



also for this tread how about the ibanez Halberd






I almost bought one many years ago. still love the shape


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 5, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> ibanez Halberd








The Halberd was one of my main touring guitars. I modded mine with a SD Phat Cat, Bill/Becky L500 pickups and a plastic volume knob. 

I love the shape as well and I wish I found a white one. Or at least buy a second one of these. 

There's also the Ibanez silverburst Glaive that nobody here liked, so I bought one out of spite.


----------



## GalacticDeath (May 6, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> LOL thats been my main and only bass since 2001
> 
> 
> 
> still going strong but waaaaaaaay over due for a new one



Nice, I have one as well. But unfortunately the intonation and action past the 12th fret is messed up. 

Gonna need some work but I do like the way it sounds and looks.


----------



## watson503 (May 6, 2016)

Randy said:


> Forgive the varied image sizes and some controversial design shapes...
> 
> 
> Ibanez Axstar



I had an Axstar similar to the one below but mine had the HH configuration. It was the second guitar I ever owned, got it for my 13th birthday and one of those I'd give anything to get back.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (May 6, 2016)

I always liked the Yamaha Drop 6 baritone AES models, and hope I can find one someday when I've got the money for it, as they seem to be a bit on the rare side.


----------



## gunch (May 6, 2016)

BrailleDecibel said:


> I always liked the Yamaha Drop 6 baritone AES models, and hope I can find one someday when I've got the money for it, as they seem to be a bit on the rare side.



Yamaha AES's were sweet


----------



## littlebadboy (May 7, 2016)

Have you guys heard of the Alesis X-Guitar?






Reviewed by GuitarPlayer:

_Fortunately, the X Guitar&#8217;s DSP functions and controls are relatively straightforward. A stubby On/Off switch positioned where you would normally find the lower tone control on a Strat brings the DSP in and out, and a 2-way momentary switch placed between it and the Volume control provides easy access to effects selections. A plastic control panel spanning 5" across the top of the upper horn houses a small LED window that displays the current effect setting, dual Program Up/Down buttons, a 16-position Effect knob, and a Value knob (for parameter settings). With the Effect set to Play, you can cycle through presets by pressing the Program Up/Down keys, or by turning the Value knob. You can then edit those presets by turning the Effect knob to any of its other settings, which include Compressor/Limiter, Distortion, EQ, Noise Reduction, Cabinet Simulation, and the nine effects modules (or banks)&#8212;which include all of the delay, filter, modulation, and pitch-shift effects, as well as some DigiFX that simulate the effects different sampling rates can have on an audio signal. Controllable by expression pedal if you so desire, DigiFX can be used to create truly weirdo signals with lots digital aliasing, or emulate some of the low-fi qualities of analog tape.

The Effect knob also accesses settings for output level, and what Alesis calls Route, which lets the player reconfigure the effects modules in eight different orders (all in series), in case, for example, you want your distortions after the delays, noise reduction early or late in the chain, and so forth.

As with most compact processors, many controls perform multiple duties. Press and release the Up/Down buttons together to access the built-in tuner, press and hold them simultaneously to mute the guitar, push and hold the Value knob for processor volume, or push and release it to store edited patches. Editing itself is simple, and it takes just seconds to master. The silver plastic knobs on these controls are sized for an easy grip, but I found the Value knob dug into my chest time and again when I leaned into the guitar to play. As this also occasionally changed the patch&#8212;or saved it to another location&#8212;a lower-profile knob would be preferable.

Another plastic plate on the bottom edge of the guitar&#8217;s lower bout carries a center-negative jack for 9-volt DC input (adaptor not included), and a q" jack for connecting an optional expression pedal. The battery compartment is located below the trem cavity access plate on the back of the guitar, and it houses four AA cells that provide about 30 hours of service.

Sound And Feel
I tested the X Guitar with a Dr. Z Z-28 2x10 combo, a Fender Super Reverb, stereo headphones, and a Mackie 1604 VLZ-Pro mixing desk into active monitors. The recessed jack provides a broad range of connection options: an RTS Y cord to connect to a mixing desk, recording interface, or two amps, as well as accepting stereo headphones or a standard mono guitar cord for mono or guitar-only play into a single amp.

There are too many sounds available to probe them all individually, but suffice it to say the X Guitar offers a bushel of very good-sounding, 28-bit digital effects that easily attain or, in some cases, surpass the standards of affordable multi-FX units. The Distortion settings are essentially the X Guitar&#8217;s amp models, although the group includes a mix of generic pedal and amp distortion templates along with clean and acoustic sounds. The X Guitar really shines with headphones, where the stereo processing is rich and full. You can spend hours noodling away wearing cans, sounding like anything from death metal to jazz fusion without riling the neighbors or waking the family. Many of the presets are bathed either in deep hall reverbs or extreme modulation effects that just aren&#8217;t likely to be of much practical use, but, hey, that&#8217;s why they are user editable. Through an amp, some of the settings&#8212;the distortions in particular&#8212;initially sounded a little harsh. With just a little tweaking&#8212;such as switching off the Cab simulation and adjusting the EQ&#8212;I was able to get some fat sounds that would probably even work onstage. And while the X Guitar never quite achieves the dynamics or touch-sensitivity of a top-quality analog rig, it&#8217;s no great failing in a product at this price.

The X Guitar functions well enough as a standard guitar&#8212;which is what you&#8217;re left holding if you switch off the DSP or your batteries run out. In purely magnetic mode, the pickups have a slightly nasal edge, but they are clear enough and fairly full-voiced. And while not a high-gain unit, the humbucker drives an amp pretty well when you crank it up and hit it hard.

The X Guitar&#8217;s playability, fit, and finish are all quite good. You probably wouldn&#8217;t pay this much for a standard guitar of its quality level, (particularly considering the excellent starter models available from Squier, Yamaha, Ibanez and others that street for around $100 less), but the X Guitar feels solid and true and it even comes with a decent factory set-up. The 1h" nut combined with first- and 12th-fret neck thicknesses of around 0.71" and 0.84", respectively, make for a playing feel that might be a little on the wide-and-thin side for some beginners&#8212;a big part of this guitar&#8217;s target market&#8212;but it certainly aims at the norms for super-Strat style instruments.

On the whole, the X Guitar is primed to give young players a lot of thrills, and to could prove a handy tool to many home recordists. One could certainly make a case for the broader options afforded by a separate guitar and multi-effects pairing, but for what it delivers at this low price, the X Guitar is an impressive package._

Unfortunately, I can't find a decent demo on YouTube.


----------



## sonofabias (May 7, 2016)

Since we're discussing rare production as well as one off instruments , I'd like to ad my Ken Smith BT Custom 6 string which is based on Kens BT Custom bass . As far as I know , there were only two or three of these made as Ken doesn't make guitars . It has a set three piece flame maple neck , flame maple body and crotch or " claro " walnut top , ebony neck , the headstock has a mahogany cover and of course gold plated parts . The electronics include a active circuit with hi and low pass band filter , a pickup pan pot as opposed to a selector switch , series and parallel switches , a 20db preamp boost switch in a very simple and highly flexible layout . My guitar is the only one like it as the other was a mirror image lefty with out the active circuit , with chrome hardware . Ken made this for me in 86' when we were neighbors living on 13th street in NYC , I was able to stop by daily and watch the build take shape . This guitar sounds truly huge , epic , majestic IMHO as it was designed to be played in an arena which is what I wanted . Recently I've tried to convince Ken to build a seven string for me .....he refuses to make any more guitars , damn.... Azimov turned 30 this past Feb. 26th !


----------



## BubbleWrap (May 7, 2016)

I really liked the Ibanez VBT700. I saw a really nice one on ebay last month but missed the end of the auction.


----------



## BubbleWrap (May 7, 2016)

I searched long and hard for an Ibanez SZ4020FM in good shape. I finally tracked one down and it had a very small paint chip out of the back of the neck which exposed the wood but didn't have any damage. I'm neurotic as .... so I ended up pushing on it with my thumb and made it much larger. I also didn't like the black paint on the back of the body and neck, so I'm currently in the process of refinishing. Here's a picture of how she looked when I received it a few weeks ago.


----------



## StevenC (May 7, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Back on the very rare kick, I don't know if more than one of these exist:
> 
> Emerald Steve Vai Signature Ultra



There's 102 of these now, including Steve's original, a production run of 100 and one that Emerald kept. A friend owns one that I got to play, and it was pretty nice, but heavy and only to be played standing.


----------



## A-Branger (May 7, 2016)

GalacticDeath said:


> Nice, I have one as well. But unfortunately the intonation and action past the 12th fret is messed up.
> 
> Gonna need some work but I do like the way it sounds and looks.



the problem in mine was the angle of the neck was pretty bad so I had high action towards the higher frets. Which mess up my slaping technique when I changed from my SR 4 strings with a reaaaaally low action.

Funny I spend many many many years like that like "meh" only last year I decided to take it to a luthier and get the neck shim (is that the right way to spell it?) in order to fix the neck angle as the trussrod was fine and the bride sadles were at the lowest. So he fix that, fix intonation, grounded up the bass as it was making noises and fix one of the dirty pots, rise the pickup and...... WOW what a change why I didnt do it before?

I like the sound?, I did Im tired of it now. The piezzo sadles arent the sound I like but they make a huge difference for the highs when playing loud with a band or on stage. Just give bit more EQ and bam! the bass cuts trough everything lol

But now I want a more traditional Jazz/humbucker growl kinda sound I cant reproduce with this bass.


----------



## AxeHappy (May 8, 2016)

littlebadboy said:


> Have you guys heard of the Alesis X-Guitar?



The shop I worked at had (and may still have) one. 

They're total junk.


----------



## Malkav (May 11, 2016)

AxeHappy said:


> The shop I worked at had (and may still have) one.
> 
> They're total junk.



I second this, the shop I used to work at brought them in, awfully made, total trash sounding fx, literally just the worst.


----------



## MoonJelly (May 13, 2016)

Just thought of this one, when I changed my Avatar. Kenny Hickey used to play a Fernandes Raven, when I was in HS I thought it was the coolest thang evar


----------



## littlebadboy (May 14, 2016)

I tried out a Fernandes Ravelle once at GC.






It had a sustainer built in and would go forever. I just didn't dig the odd shape.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (May 14, 2016)

I had a Fernandes Native X back in the day that was a great sounding and playing guitar for the price...I regret the hell out of selling that one.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 14, 2016)

Washburn surely had some great looking guitars back in the days 
I also really like carved tops, so...
I wish they come back to some designs.
The Solar is a great step in the right direction though.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (May 14, 2016)

I've always had a thing for these:





These were awesome guitars, especially the Okkultist.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 23, 2016)




----------



## StevenC (May 23, 2016)

GalacticDeath said:


>



I'll see your EDA and raise you an AFR:






There's also a double neck AFR in Ibanez The Untold Story.

And, of course, the Spuler Paradis:






RIP Rolf Spuler


----------



## dreamstream (Jan 13, 2022)

Ok Here's a rare beast. Three of the four created are shown here. The single pickup "Pfazer Performer", number 3, the first "custom" 2 pickup Pfazer being played by Lord Byron of Lucid Dementia, my original prototype being played by Johnnie Lee at a concert in Houston, and number 1 "Pfazer Standard", owned by a private collector in Arizona. Another is owned by Alex Woodward, below at the Austin NAMM show where they were introduced.



In the photo above, all three 'preproduction' sample Pfazers are visible, young player Alex with his "Dan'l Pfazer Standard". One of three "Dan'l Saturn" basses created is also visible in the photo. The "Saturn Bass" was flagged by one music reviewer as one of the top ten products at the massive music industry trade show. After five years of planning and bootstrap investment, the innovative lightweight modern guitar designs and the company launch seemed very promising. 

The first "custom" Pfazer model, seen with Lord Byron with it's brazilian rosewood pickguard and signed on the headstock, is currently owned by a gentleman in the New York area and is the only one known to be available (at a blue chip price). 

As each was created as a preproduction sample of the models in each line (Pfazer, Saturns, and XCaliber) that were to be offered, each is unique in specifications, slightly. So those few instruments were all that were ever made when the investors shut the fledgling guitar company down. The reason... we landed national distribution offers at NAMM where the instruments were introduced in 2007-8, and the investors didn't wish to 'give away' samples of each model to the distributors on both coasts. I was the designer and builder of these instruments. Today I am more known for the hundreds of murals across the state of Texas and my award winning artworks. So these "Dan'l Pfazer" guitars are pretty rare and as about extinct as Albino Pandas.


----------



## Reet (Jan 14, 2022)

Not rare compared to most on here but aren't these getting hard to find? I had and sold it last year.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 14, 2022)

Reet said:


> Not rare compared to most on here but aren't these getting hard to find? I had and sold it last year.
> View attachment 101981


Holy shit, that's hot! I didn't even know that was a thing!


----------



## mastapimp (Jan 14, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Holy shit, that's hot! I didn't even know that was a thing!


I think that's the Wes Hauch signature. If I recall correctly, they released a batch of these and he jumped ship to Ibanez a week or two later and they all went into clearance sale and into the "vault" on their website.


----------



## Reet (Jan 14, 2022)

Mastapimp is 100% correct! It was such a sick guitar. I sold it only because it had neck dive and it was pretty heavy. Other than that it played great and sounded great also.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2022)

Reet said:


> Not rare compared to most on here but aren't these getting hard to find? I had and sold it last year.
> View attachment 101981



They were hard to find when they were released.  Now they're unobtainium. 



CanserDYI said:


> Holy shit, that's hot! I didn't even know that was a thing!



Yep, when people brought up Wes Hauch when talking about the Aaron Marshall sig, this is why. Designed a guitar with Schecter. Went through a pretty extensive prototyping phase. Guitar finally released for a week, and then he jumped ship and has been with Ibanez ever since.

Still pissed we never got the surf green one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2022)

Reposting because whoops imgur, but yeah this DEFINITELY counts as an exinct/rare guitar. The above-mentioned Schecter Wes Hauch prototype in surfgreen.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 14, 2022)

Not sure of the rarity, but a Parker Maxxfly 7 DFMV7 is my pick here. A custom shop Fly 7 would be up there too. Some pics, a couple from the board here:


----------



## littlebadboy (Jan 15, 2022)

When we were on stay-at-home, I found this on Facebook being sold for almost nothing. I have never seen them around. With a resin body, I thought of it as a poor man's Aristides, and rare too.





Did some mods, and...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 15, 2022)

Schecter showed these Stargazer prototypes at NAMM then released a different version of them.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jan 15, 2022)

When I was looking for one of these they'd been discontinued for a bit. I finally found one years ago and have NEVER seen another since. I have search notifications on damn near everything to let me know if ever one comes up and I check regularly. I'm also in Dean groups so I can find various guitars of interest and I have NEVER seen anyone with one. People constantly ask me about it because they've either been looking with no luck, or they've never seen one in person and they're curious about them since they've never come in contact with one or anyone who has one.


----------

